# airport activé et connecté au réseau mais pas de connection internet !



## COLORADO (30 Avril 2008)

bonjour,

voici ma config:

* un modem FREEBOX reliée à un routeur NETGEAR RP 614v3
* un deuxième routeur NETGEAR wifi WGT 624 relié au premier en cascade configuré comme simple switch (DHCP off + IP fixe de même plan d'adressage) ; un port LAN du RP614 est relié à un port LAN du WGT624.

 le WGT624 à l'adresse 192.168.0.9 et le RP614 à l'adresse 192.168.0.1

la borne WIFI airport du macbook est activée et détecte bien la connection WIFI du WGT 624 que j'ai nommé NETGEAR:

État de Airport: connecté à "NETGEAR"
Niveau du signal 100 %

la configurarion réseau du macbook sélectionnée s'appelle WIFI
dans l'onglet AirPort j'ai bien choisi "NETGEAR" (SSID du routeur WGT624) 

Safari me réponds que l'ordi n'est pas connecté à Internet. par contre, ce qui est étonnant c'est que j'arrive depuis le macbook à me connecter en WIFI aux autres ordinateurs du réseau mais pas à aller sur internet !!!

J'ai tenté "diagnostic réseau" et "assistant de configuration" dans l'onglet Réseau des préférences système mais rien n'abouti. 

 Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ? faut-il que je change quelque chose à ma configuration WIFI ?

merci d'avance pour vos lumières


----------



## COLORADO (1 Mai 2008)

j'ai trouvé la solution sur un autre forum (mac4ever)
"Mettre l'IP privée de ton modem (Freebox) dans le champ "DNS" de l'AirPort ton MacBook (Préférences Système > Réseau)"


----------

